
As Al Predicted, LinkedIn Finally Unveils Legal and Prof Services Marketplace - LegalTechFan100
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2020/04/23/as-al-predicted-linkedin-finally-unveils-legal-prof-services-market-place/
======
sharemywin
so, for tech, how does that conflict with all the recruiters on linkedin.com?

